# Civil Service Entry exam



## Maximus (Jul 24, 2004)

alright guys i'm looking for a little help here I recently signed up for the law enforcement entry exam in april. I'm looking for a study guide or a list of literature i can use to study for the test. I also went to the site LEDimensions but all i can find is a guide for the promotional exam. I'm not sure if the test is just common knowledge but anything I can do to better my score would be great. So is there anything out there to help me prepar for the test?

thanks


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

HRD's study guide


----------



## Maximus (Jul 24, 2004)

alright thanks, are there any others out there I heard of this lawyer named sheff(sp?) that's supposed to put together excellent study guides I know he does them for promotional exams


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

HRD's Study guide is all you really need to look at... It's all basic math/english and hypothetical questions that I could have done decent on in middle school. Just score as high as possible (preferably 90 or above) so you can keep up in the competition.

And dont list boston unless you actually live there and have offical residency!!!!


----------



## Maximus (Jul 24, 2004)

trust me I don't wqant anything to do with boston, I have to drive out there to see my girl and the traffic drives me insane give me western mass anyday of the week


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Barron's puts out a good test prep.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

if u wanna dish out the green, commonwealth police services has a seminar for $125, it helped me out, u might wanna consider it if its ur first time taking the test of course i guy i took the seminar with he scored a 90 and it was his 3rd civil service test. it is common knowledge though if u r a good test taker u'll do fine. good luck


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I concur w/ EOD 1, (camel toe master). I took it twice. Buy every law enforcement exam prep book you can &amp; keep taking the practice exams to get your gourd in a test taking mode. Some L/E courses in College help, too.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*I find the worst part of the exam is memorizing that damn first page...
Street Names, building numbers, how many people were on Oak Street, Which direction was the flag blowing,
which street was Engine 2 on, which street was the one-way, what street was the Post Office parking lot on.....
How many gang-bangers were in the Ranchero and in which direction were they firing thier Mac-10's...
The rest is pretty straight forward...*


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Its funny, it is amazing how much easier that the 1st part of the test is the second time you take the test and know it is going to be there.


----------

